# Embossing powder



## Pjohnson (Jan 5, 2013)

I am having a tough time finding mica powders locally. 
Our local Michael's does not carry it and hobby lobby is 90 min away.

I did find embossing powder at Joanne's Fabrics. Can this be used to color poly resin?

Many thanks

PJ


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 5, 2013)

PJ:  If you have a Hobby Lobby close, they carry PearlEx.  The PearlEx colors are somewhat limited, but it works fine in Silmar 41.  Will also work in Alumilite, from what I understand.  I've not actually tried it in Alumilite.  I have been well pleased with service from www.coastalscents.com on true Mica.  Good service and a seemingly unending variety of colors.  Hope this helps.   joe


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 5, 2013)

Pearl ex is really expensive to grab on a regular basis. Coastal Scents has 1oz size jar for a lot less than the 3g size of PE!! The only difference that some of noticed is that it doesn't have the POW!! factor that PE does.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 5, 2013)

Some say that they use embossing powders with good results....I'm not one of them. I find that they are very difficult to mix with the resin.

Coastalscents is a great place to get mica powders. Like Jim mentioned, if you want that POW factor (which the micas will already have...but some pearlX can really pop!) buy some of the crystal ice from coastalscents and add it to whatever you are making. It'll get that pop.


----------

